# Versatile Pickups for Metal: Fishman or Bare Knuckle?



## Bassman1 (Apr 8, 2021)

Hey Guys,

I'm looking to upgrade my electronics, and I've been having a hard time deciding on what might be the best fit. I have an Ibanez Iron Label S shape with stock Dimarzio passive humbuckers in an HSH configuration. I'm playing into a PRS MT15 with custom cabs and an array of pedals. 

In short, I'm looking for high output humbuckers that can give me more clarity, saturation, and cut in my lead tone. However, I play a fair amount of cleans too. So, I'm looking for something that can be quite versatile too. 

I'm a sucker for Fender chime...yet, I also love the brutality of Tesseract and Lamb of God. My current pickups are pretty good for cleans. However, my leads are fizzy... I've been eyeing the Fishman Fluence moderns for a while and reading the crazy long thread on Seven string as well. But, I've also been told by two guitar techs to veer away and look at other types of pickups. I've heard bare knuckles are quite awesome. And, someone pointed me towards the juggernaut model. 

For what I'm going for, what do you all recommend I buy to upgrade my guitar ? The Fluences or BK Juggernauts? My main goal is to push my amp harder, retain more clarity, yet still having versatile options in tone for cleans, rhythm, etc. I don't mind converting my guitar to active if it means tons of versatility in tone. However, I also don't want to go through the hassle of modifying my guitar just to swap electronics out again. Any thoughts ?? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hoss632 (Apr 8, 2021)

To me the Juggernauts trump the fishman's. Both pick ups do high gain very very well. And I know tosin developed his set based around clean and split coil tones. But I find the juggernauts clean tones to be more pleasant to my ear. They are chimey yet full at the same time. A great example of a solid clean used by them would be the intro to Distant Dream's song Sleeping Waves.


----------



## Mura (Apr 8, 2021)

For fishman fluence, I recommend abasi over modern.
The beauty of the clean tones of fishaman abasi is amazing.

However, I think the Ibby Sshape will require major surgery to make the change from passive to active due to its thin body.

I can't talk about BKP because I don't own it, but if it's a passive PU, I recommend Lundglen PU.
My killer combo is the Lundglen M series on the rear and the Black Haven on the front.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 8, 2021)

"pushing the amp hard" = Avoid the juggernauts. They will definitely not do that. If you have a super heavy picking attack, then they'll reward you with nice cleans/split sounds, and enough oomph for heavy riffs. If you don't have a real heavy picking attack, look into something else ime. Granted it's less of an issue with super high gain amps, but there are other pickups out there that don't make you work as hard for the heavy stuff. 

Aftermaths are drier feeling basically worse juggernauts imo. Avoid them if versatility is truly what you want.


Fishman moderns will actually push the amp/slam the front end comparatively. Cleans are solid, 1st voice is good for djenty stuff or super tight LoG rhythm work ime. 2nd voice is better for thicker/less midrangy stuff, especially if the midrange of v1 just doesn't sit right. It's very guitar dependent. I hated v1 in one of my guitars, but I quite enjoy it in another. Split sounds are ass though. Basically a waste of time imo. If you want better cleans and splits then the Abasis are the go-to option.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Apr 8, 2021)

for versatility definitely the abasi. 2 voices plus split coil sounds. 

I quite like the aftermaths and juggernauts but they aren't nearly as versatile. 

If you really like the moderns and want single coil sounds you could wait for the updated moderns which are allegedly coming with the split coil preamp.


----------



## EdgeCrusher (Apr 8, 2021)

In my opinion, none of the above. There are plenty of options available that are more affordable than BKP (and sound just as good) or that will not require modifications like actives will. 

What are the current Dimarzios in your S, the Tone Zone/AirNorton or Fusion Edges? If they are the Tone Zone/Air Norton, I've never heard them described as fizzy. Loose in the low end and not tight enough, sure, but they do not have tons of highs. Super smooth mid forward lead tones with these in my experience. 

I'd say the Dimarzio Titans or Dominions would fit the bill here.


----------



## profwoot (Apr 8, 2021)

I don't have experience with Fishmans but I have Juggs in two guitars, one stock and one in which they replaced a Nazgul/Sentient set. The Nazgul in that guitar had a certain flub in the low mids that I couldn't get past even with my relatively inexperienced ear, and the Jugg bridge fixed it perfectly. The latter does have a spike in the mids that occasionally does the cocked wah thing but I love it otherwise and have been able to eq it out on the rare occasions it bothers me (I do like mids though).

The Jugg neck is just a VH2 slightly modded to match the eq/level of the bridge pickup. The VH2 is lovely so the Jugg neck is too. It does differ quite a bit from the Cold Sweat end of the neck pickup spectrum so look into that if the latter is what you're after (others here will be better at describing the VH2-Cold Sweat spectrum).

Bear in mind also that my interest in active pickups is low in general, as I often leave my guitars plugged in. I managed to kill the 9v on my new bass in less than a month, so I just don't use the active eq on it now. I didn't notice the active eq doing anything I couldn't dial in on the amp anyway.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Apr 8, 2021)

Overall I’d say I prefer passives - however - when pressed I’d say don’t overlook the Fluence Classic set. I feel like you can cover a lot more ground with them than any of the soapbar/blade pole designs.


----------



## The Monster With . (Apr 8, 2021)

Yeah I'd probably go Fishman open core classics, that way you shouldn't need to mod your body and you get the better single coil tones. Some people find classics better for thick brutal metal compared with the moderns, strange as that may sound.


----------



## Frey (Apr 8, 2021)

The Monster With . said:


> Yeah I'd probably go Fishman open core classics, that way you shouldn't need to mod your body and you get the better single coil tones. Some people find classics better for thick brutal metal compared with the moderns, strange as that may sound.



Don't the Abasi Fishmans come in standard H sized housings now too?

I'm among the few that didn't care for the classics in a modern metal capacity. I think the Moderns have a very underrated lead tone and the neck provides very good clean sounds. I haven't tried the Abasi set but they are the most universally praised Fishmans ime


----------



## The Monster With . (Apr 8, 2021)

Frey said:


> Don't the Abasi Fishmans come in standard H sized housings now too?
> 
> I'm among the few that didn't care for the classics in a modern metal capacity. I think the Moderns have a very underrated lead tone and the neck provides very good clean sounds. I haven't tried the Abasi set but they are the most universally praised Fishmans ime



I was thinking 7 string for some reason, but you are right, they do have the Abasis in a standard covered h shape for 6. Some Ibanez do have pretty tight tolerances for pickup fitment, but as long as it's a square pickup route it could work. On passives I just clip the mounting clips down to fit the skinny DiMarzio ears, but I've not tried it on Fishmans. 

It took me a while to warm up to the classics, I wasn't thrilled with them at first, instead preferring the Fisherman Devin in the neck at least.


----------



## Frey (Apr 8, 2021)

The Monster With . said:


> I was thinking 7 string for some reason, but you are right, they do have the Abasis in a standard covered h shape for 6. Some Ibanez do have pretty tight tolerances for pickup fitment, but as long as it's a square pickup route it could work. On passives I just clip the mounting clips down to fit the skinny DiMarzio ears, but I've not tried it on Fishmans.
> 
> It took me a while to warm up to the classics, I wasn't thrilled with them at first, instead preferring the Fisherman Devin in the neck at least.



They have the Abasi 7 string set in normal housings now as well 

And I would like to try the Classics again! I had them in one of the Jackson Modern Ash guitars that all around was not a very nice feeling guitar.


----------



## Alex79 (Apr 10, 2021)

Juggernaut bridge and Juggernaut neck or VHII neck. VHII is amazing in the neck.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Apr 10, 2021)

I had to make the same decision a few months ago and went with the abasis. Amazing tones all around, from clean to high gain. I'm still not a fan of batteries tho and I had to install a battery compartment. Which takes us to the next point: the wiring is rather complicated and need lots of space, especially with the push-pull-pots.
I don't know if is would be possible to use the middle single coil (I don't even know what kind of single coils Fishman have to offer) but you have a S Series with a veeery small body. I think you might run into problems here going the Fishman route. I have a big RG852 and I couldn't fit the battery inside the electronics cavity (at least not without fear of damaging things). And as mentioned before, the fitting of the pickups might require surgery, too.
Long story short: measures!


----------



## juka (Apr 10, 2021)

Voted for Abasis as they cover best what you've described
although you are comparing apples and oranges here.

Had an Ibanez S myself and managed to squeeze in actives (EMGs at that time) because I wanted to ;-)
but I totally understand when some guitar techs refuse to install Fishman
(but you then maybe should move on to guitar techs for whom this is not beyond their capabilities ;-)
learning how to service/upgrade your guitars on your own is a very rewarding task!)


----------



## juka (Apr 10, 2021)

...and for HSH configuration you shouldn't rule out an open coil classics set with a middle single width pup.
That with a 5way Superswitch is the most versatile Fishman has to offer, although Ibanez goes the Moderns+middle single width pup and as far as I've understood than the "split coils" from the moderns get processed thru the preamp from the middle pup and therefore sound very strat-like, too


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Apr 10, 2021)

I voted Abasi's as well, love mine (7 & 8 string sets). The only potential minor thing about them (the Alnico neck) is that it has pole pieces, so it may not perfectly align w/ a multiscale guitar, the moderns are all blades so they would work. Totally a minor issue, but just thought it would be useful.


----------



## Bassman1 (Apr 13, 2021)

Wow I am just seeing all these responses. Thanks for all the killer insight everyone. It definitely sounds like the Abasi set is the most praised here... 

I also share the concern that some of you voiced. That S shape body is razor thin! I was thinking that maybe I could get the Universal battery pack pack as well from Fishman in order to save some space without a 9 Volt of I end up going the Fishman route. Ultimately, what I would save on the price of the pickups themselves on Fishman, I would still pay for in labor because it would be major surgery to install them. So, price isn't too much of a concern here. 

I'm going into the store today with my own rig so that I can test out a guitar with moderns in them on my setup. I'm hoping that might give me some clarity too. 

If Fishmans just don't end up to be an option because of fitting logistics, would you all say that the BKP Juggernauts would be a good alternative for what I would be going for in the Fishman Abasi set ? 

Thanks for sharing your experiences!


----------



## Strobe (Apr 13, 2021)

Not to throw a curveball, but I think the classics (open core especially) are going to be the most *versatile*. PAF sounds cover a wide variety of music. I think the Tosin set is awesome (Tosins and classics my favorite of the bunch), but I think the classics cover more ground.

The general idea here is that a low to mid output humbucker in the PAF to slightly hot PAF genre can cover the widest variety of genres when combined with various amps/settings.


----------



## Bassman1 (Apr 13, 2021)

Ok... So I went into the store today with my rig and played two different guitars with Fishmans Moderns in them. 

The lead channel sounded amazing. I loved the versatility in different high gain tones I could get. The most important thing, however, was how tight the lows were. My god, the chugs had so much clarity !

But ... I really was not impressed with the clean channel. I just couldn't get a tone I was thrilled about. I mean, the cleans were fine. But, I was hoping to get more out of them than that. 

If I get a 2nd guitar down the road, I'd love to get Fluences on them. However, since I have just the one guitar currently, I'll need more versatility. 

The guys at the store recommend the following:

BKP Juggernauts
BKP Scilos
Lollar DBs 

Have any of you ever heard of Lollar ??


----------



## Mura (Apr 13, 2021)

Bassman1 said:


> Ok... So I went into the store today with my rig and played two different guitars with Fishmans Moderns in them.
> 
> The lead channel sounded amazing. I loved the versatility in different high gain tones I could get. The most important thing, however, was how tight the lows were. My god, the chugs had so much clarity !
> 
> ...



The clean of fishman modearn and fishman abasis are completely different.

I don't know the technical details, but I felt that there was a big difference between the PUs defined as "voice3" on fishman's HP and the moderns who just did coil sprit.

I haven't tried this, but the Devin Townsend model is only voice 1 or 2, but voice 2 seems to be very similar to the Telecaster.

I'm sorry I don't have any information about Lollar.


----------



## Bassman1 (Apr 13, 2021)

Interesting. I guess that's why the Abasi set is so praised. 

I've never heard of Lollar either. I'm definitely starting to lean in more towards the BKP route. Installing them would be a hell of a lot easier too. 

I've been reading around and the Black Hawk Set also seems like it should be in the mix along with Aftermath and Juggernauts for versatility.


----------



## Zhysick (Apr 14, 2021)

Oh children of summer that hasn't ever heard of Lollar...

Lollar it's a great brand, classic PAF vintage style buckers, high quality. A Les Paul with a set of Lollar Imperials is one of the most versatile things around. Wanna blues? Plug it into a Champ. Wanna rock? Into a JCM800. Wanna metal? A Boggie, why not... Always gonna sound good. They have different models, some with more output others with aged magnets... All of them are from great to amazing. Maybe they are more praised for their single coils anyway...

I voted for Juggernauts a few days ago


----------



## BornToLooze (Apr 14, 2021)

Zhysick said:


> Oh children of summer that hasn't ever heard of Lollar...
> 
> Lollar it's a great brand, classic PAF vintage style buckers, high quality. A Les Paul with a set of Lollar Imperials is one of the most versatile things around. Wanna blues? Plug it into a Champ. Wanna rock? Into a JCM800. Wanna metal? A Boggie, why not... Always gonna sound good. They have different models, some with more output others with aged magnets... All of them are from great to amazing. Maybe they are more praised for their single coils anyway...
> 
> I voted for Juggernauts a few days ago



My dad has a resonator with a Lollar P90 in the neck, that's one of those tones you dream about.

If you want versatility go for something PAF based. My Les Paul has a custom set that are basically overwound PAFs with A5 magnets, and they have enough grit to do the modern metal sound through a pushed amp, but are still tame enough to do normal Les Paul stuff when you roll everything back.


----------



## Bassman1 (Apr 14, 2021)

Zhysick said:


> Oh children of summer that hasn't ever heard of Lollar...
> 
> Lollar it's a great brand, classic PAF vintage style buckers, high quality. A Les Paul with a set of Lollar Imperials is one of the most versatile things around. Wanna blues? Plug it into a Champ. Wanna rock? Into a JCM800. Wanna metal? A Boggie, why not... Always gonna sound good. They have different models, some with more output others with aged magnets... All of them are from great to amazing. Maybe they are more praised for their single coils anyway...
> 
> I voted for Juggernauts a few days ago



So, I stayed up late last night trying to barrow options down... 

It's definitely now between the Bare Knuckle Juggernauts and the Lollar dB set. I mean, wow. From every video I watched and review I read, it sounds like I really can't go wrong either way considering what I'm going for. 

Decisions, decisions!


----------



## diagrammatiks (Apr 14, 2021)

the lollers aren't what I would pick for metal. 

but having an always on boost pedal isn't my cup of tea.


----------



## Bassman1 (Apr 14, 2021)

diagrammatiks said:


> the lollers aren't what I would pick for metal.
> 
> but having an always on boost pedal isn't my cup of tea.


Thanks for your input! So, I take it you are Team BKP Juggernauts?


----------



## Bassman1 (Apr 14, 2021)

On this note... Perhaps we should change the options for the Poll...

Best humbucker set for tight, brutal leads AND chimey, glassy cleans... 

A) Bare Knuckle Juggernauts
B) Lollar dB


What does everyone think??


----------



## slavboi_delight (Apr 14, 2021)

Bassman1 said:


> On this note... Perhaps we should change the options for the Poll...
> 
> Best humbucker set for tight, brutal leads AND chimey, glassy cleans...
> 
> ...


Yeah but are they 400 dollar good?


----------



## Bassman1 (Apr 14, 2021)

slavboi_delight said:


> Yeah but are they 400 dollar good?


Good question!

The BKP set would cost me 380 new. So, I'm not too concerned about the price. More so just what they can deliver !


----------



## slavboi_delight (Apr 14, 2021)

Bassman1 said:


> Good question!
> 
> The BKP set would cost me 380 new. So, I'm not too concerned about the price. More so just what they can deliver !



Was meant for both.
Soundwise i will not talk either of them down, but 400 bucks for a set of pickups, in my opinion, is insane.
I got to try the abasis in a ibanez rgd last week, which belongs to a friend of mine. 
The cleans are supreme really. High gain is something that is not too hard to achieve. Personal opinion: Volume/tone setup witj 1 push pull jb/jazz or in that range can get you almost every tone you need. Everything else - - - > EQ


----------



## profwoot (Apr 14, 2021)

slavboi_delight said:


> [...] The cleans are supreme really. High gain is something that is not too hard to achieve. [...]



Funny to see this opinion. For the longest time I thought the opposite. In reality it's just a matter of how attuned each individual's ears are to the subtleties of each.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Apr 14, 2021)

Lollars are more of a TGP thing than a brand people frequently talk about here, but they're good pickups. Got a single coil set in my 7-Strat.


----------



## Mura (Apr 14, 2021)

Well, I think Rollers is making great PUs and I think they have a lot of versatility.

But I wonder if it matches his beloved "the brutality of Tesseract and Lamb of God".


----------



## diagrammatiks (Apr 14, 2021)

Bassman1 said:


> Thanks for your input! So, I take it you are Team BKP Juggernauts?



I’d actually suggest ragnarok or silos. 
The juggs are just not very versatile.


----------



## slavboi_delight (Apr 14, 2021)

profwoot said:


> Funny to see this opinion. For the longest time I thought the opposite. In reality it's just a matter of how attuned each individual's ears are to the subtleties of each.



Interesting.
I always had this clear idea of cleans being the ultimate test for pickups. Might be a very superficial opinion though. As soon as you heavily distort a pickup, the signal gets compressed and i figured, that is where you lose all those attributes a pickup has when not distorted. Especially when boosted.
My hearing or opinion could be miles off though.

Plus i think the paramaters are insanely tight when you narrow down to only 2 manufactures. Even though they are both great at what they are doing.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Apr 15, 2021)

Dimarzios are not an option at all? You've mentioned lamb of god and tesseract and both have recorded quite a few songs with Dimarzios. Getting the Dominion might be the easiest (and cheapest) way to get those LOG chugs and the Titans would get you within the >95% range of what the Juggs could do. As far as I know the Tesseract boiis use Black Hawks and Aftermaths in the Bridge and Dimarzio PAF Pro in the neck position, I think the earlier stuff was recorded with a Dimarzio Blaze Set but correct me if I'm wrong.
Bottom line: I'd rather try the Titan and Dominion first, maybe also the D-Activator (pretty close to the Black Hawks)


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Apr 16, 2021)

Expensive-BKP Silo or Nailbomb

Cheaper-Dimarzio Dominion or Titan, SD Alpha/Omega


----------



## Bassman1 (Apr 16, 2021)

Interesting. I wasn't considering Dimarzios in the beginning because their names just didn't come up on conversation whenever I was seeking recommendations. The Dominions definitely look like a great affordable option!

Though, I also just ordered the BKP Juggernauts... I found a killer deal on Reverb. So, I figured I could try them out and, worst case scenario, resell them if I don't like them.


----------



## Drew (Apr 18, 2021)

I mean, Juggernauts are really intended as djent pickups, which means if that's the tone you're after, you'll probaby be happy with the distorted tones... but you'll have the same issuer with the cleans as the fishmans. Sort of bright, thin, sterile - basically everything that provides clarity and cut with gain. 

I know Lollar mostly for their extremely-well-regarded singlecoils, and while their humbuckers are I'm sure great too, you're probably talking some sort of a tweaked PAF profile here, rather than a hot, bright modern metal/djent sound. Admittedly, if I was looking for a versatile pickup set, a moderate output PAF would be exactly what I'd be going for, but it's bnot going to have the sort of "cut" you're looking for, I'd suspect. Maybe a Duncan Custom would be an option, it's the one PAF-like humbucker I've played that I'd really describe as having a lot of cut, just because there's this weirdly defined impact to low notes, but... 

What exactly ARE the Dimarzios you have in the guitar now?


----------



## Emperoff (Apr 19, 2021)

None of the pickups mentioned are what I'd think as "versatile pickups". They're all metal pickups 

I'm tired of saying this, but you can't get a pickup to do everything. If you want great cleans, you won't find them in a pickup that "pushes the amp hard". You'll want a low to mid gain pickup to have good clean and crunch tones, and push it for the hi-gain ones (not a problem with current amps).

The Aftermaths are not versatile at all. Sorta like a passive EMG81. The BKP Silos would be my top choice. They are lower output than the Juggernauts, and more dynamic. They are sweeter sounding without the low and hi-mid spikes of the Juggs. The neck pickup is also much brighter, so they balance really well and the clean tones are chimier. This would give you a very versatile set to work with.



Drew said:


> I mean, Juggernauts are really intended as djent pickups, which means if that's the tone you're after, you'll probaby be happy with the distorted tones... but you'll have the same issuer with the cleans as the fishmans. Sort of bright, thin, sterile - basically everything that provides clarity and cut with gain.



Nope. The Juggernaut neck is a super fat pickup. It has a very jazzy clean sound, since they are meant to be split for the "ambient cleans" thing.


----------



## Drew (Apr 19, 2021)

Emperoff said:


> None of the pickups mentioned are what I'd think as "versatile pickups". They're all metal pickups
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. The Juggernaut neck is a super fat pickup. It has a very jazzy clean sound, since they are meant to be split for the "ambient cleans" thing.


Hmm, must be confusing it with something else then - Blackhawks maybe?

Either way, I agree that this is expecting a lot of range from fairly specialized pickups.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Apr 23, 2021)

Bareknuckle Silo's all the way. I've owned EMG equipped guitars and a guitar with an Aftermath bridge and Coldsweat neck. I've had Seymour Duncan JB/Jazz combos. The Silo is fat and tight paradoxically, it also has the best bridge pickup lead tone I've ever heard. It has plenty of treble and single note weight, but no piercing sharpness at all. The neck pickup is actually more present/brighter than the bridge, but sounds like a super fat single coil. It rules. They have excellent cleans as well, especially in the middle position. I can not recommend them enough. Nick at the Axe Palace says they're the best pickup Bareknuckle has come out with in a decade if that means anything to you.


----------



## død (Apr 24, 2021)

diagrammatiks said:


> the lollers aren't what I would pick for metal.
> 
> but having an always on boost pedal isn't my cup of tea.


The dBs are made for "metal", tho. Kurt Ballou is a huge fan of them, they seem like really cool pickups, certainly a lot more interesting than Juggs, IMO.


----------



## lurè (Apr 24, 2021)

Emperoff said:


> Nope. The Juggernaut neck is a super fat pickup. It has a very jazzy clean sound, since they are meant to be split for the "ambient cleans" thing.



Can confirm. I really like the neck juggernaut way more then the bridge; very fat and fluid mids. Reminds me of a more modern version of the SD Jazz neck.

The bridge version is a bit meh. Can work well if you need a low mid focused pickup and don't mind the wah-wah mids.


----------



## Emperoff (Apr 24, 2021)

lurè said:


> Can confirm. I really like the neck juggernaut way more then the bridge; very fat and fluid mids. Reminds me of a more modern version of the SD Jazz neck.
> 
> The bridge version is a bit meh. Can work well if you need a low mid focused pickup and don't mind the wah-wah mids.



Perfect description of the set. 



AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Bareknuckle Silo's all the way. The Silo is fat and tight paradoxically, it also has the best bridge pickup lead tone I've ever heard. It has plenty of treble and single note weight, but no piercing sharpness at all. The neck pickup is actually more present/brighter than the bridge, but sounds like a super fat single coil. It rules. They have excellent cleans as well, especially in the middle position. I can not recommend them enough. Nick at the Axe Palace says they're the best pickup Bareknuckle has come out with in a decade if that means anything to you.



I am waiting for my set to arrive. From what I've heard of them so far they look like the perfect pickup set for me, and your description makes it even clearer. Most of my leads are with the bridge pickup and I always find the balancing on pickup sets atrocious. A well-balanced set always has godlike clean sin the center position (like the JB/Jazz set) so you basically confirm everything about them.

The wait is killing me!


----------



## Bassman1 (Apr 24, 2021)

Alright, so I finally got the Juggernauts installed. They're way brighter than I thought! 

The rhythm tone at the bridge sounds really tight and way more as articulate than my Dimarzios. Also, the fizz is gone !! So, I'm happy with that. Though, I do need to re EQ everything because of how bright these are. 

The cleans sound good too. I can't tell if I liked the cleans on my old pickups more though... I think I need to give it time. Also, it seems like something didn't quite go to plan during installation. They are hooked up to my 5 way selector for split coil tones. Though, then it's on the neck split coil tone, there is a loss of Volume and thinness not Seen in any of the other positions. Middle and bridge split coil also sound full bodied and high output, except for the next split coil. So, I think i'll need to go in and get them adjusted. 

I'm not quite wow'ed yet. But, I do like them! I wonder if the silos are truly the way to go.


----------



## Bassman1 (Apr 24, 2021)

I'm definitely glad I've got the Juggs and tried them. I think I really do need to sit down and dial in some tones before I form an opinion. 

Though, I do wonder if the Lollar dBs or BK Silos are the ultimate route. We'll see! And thus goes experimentation...


----------



## Bassman1 (May 1, 2021)

UPDATE:

It turns out there was a phase issue with the initial install. Since being fixed, the tone is wonderful. The clean split coils are wonderfully full and bright. When using the lead channel of my amp, the pickups make the tone very tight and articulate. These are definitely an improvement from my Dimarzios. I'm wondering if i switch out the pots on my guitar if i can get even more out of the pickups now. 

So far so good!


----------

